# Sage Pro - water temp



## Bezzy (Dec 28, 2019)

The water used toto up the espresso shot for an Americano isn't particularly hot.... is this a fault? I assume it would come from the same heating element?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You may be used to drinking using water straight out of a kettle which actually is too hot for coffee. Steps in that direction even improve instant, just putting the milk in first helps.

I'd guess your main problem is cold cups/mugs as I noticed the same thing on a barista express. My first machine. I bought some thin wall borosilicate mugs to cure this. Also tried dual wall but the inner wall on the ones I tried was very fragile and could easily be broken when washing them. Glass mugs showed us just how badly we were cleaning crock ones. They show the slightest film.

None of the Sage machines make good cup / mug warmers and also don't need leaving on so long to heat up as most other machine do - 20min plus and in practice more like 1/2hr or longer. More than enough time to heat mugs up as well.

There is a general view that the kettle should be used for hot water. A good part of that could be down to just how much can be drawn off before it cools on even high end prosumer machines. I can make one large americano on my Sage DB. The water finishes up at about 80C which is just about max for coffee. It starts hotter but cold water comes in at a rate the heating can't keep up with. It's a machine that heats it's boilers pretty quickly. Some will be a slower. Using the BE plus the mugs meant that I could make as many as I liked on the trot. On the DB I would have to wait for the water to reheat between each drink. The time that will take will vary on various machines and the initial temperature out of an HX machine is likely to be too high really.

Most people realise eventually that coffee tastes a lot better when it has cooled but I'd agree that too hot to drink initially is best. If I want to make several drinks quickly on the trot I use the machine for all of the shots and a hot water dispenser for the water - it even has a temperature setting for coffee and heats set quantities. There are other types about.

John

-


----------

